# Bit level control over 802.3 and 802.11

## dE_logics

I recently learnt that the data link layer is implemented over software as driver of the hardware; previously I thought that the driver only acted as an interface to the data link layer so higher protocols can be implemented by the kernel. The management of frames was done by the MAC, a separate processor of the NIC.

Following this fact, can I have bit level control over the hardware? e.g. can I jam a wireless network using common 802.11 hardware?

Also, cause data link layer is implemented by the OS, what's the role of MAC?

----------

## WorBlux

Probably, there is a raw packet driver buried down somewhere in the kernel config.

Besides encoding/decoding data onto and from the wire, I'm not really sure.

----------

## dE_logics

I started to think we can't have bit level control cause of involvement of MAC.

----------

